# commande host



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Mai 2003)

comment faire pour que la commande host  fonctionne alors qu'il n'y a pas de dns sur le réseau. Le fichiers host est renseigné  et il y résolution de nom quand on utilise la commande ping par example. En revanche host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ne renvoie pas le hostname de la michine sur laquelle on fait cette requête. Y-a-t'il un moyen via un fichier de configuration de faire en sorte que cela marche ?


----------



## Bilbo (27 Mai 2003)

Peut-être est-ce ça que tu cherches. Un coup d'oeil ici s'impose. Et bien sûr, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



ma solution.

A+


----------

